# NHL Center Ice and GenieGO to be Fixed?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if DirecTV has any plans to fix the PPV bug in Genie Go for extended sports subsctiptions like NHL Center Ice for this season? That was a pretty annoying screw-up last year, since all NHL Center Ice games are mis-tagged as PPV, so the Nomad/Genie Go wouldn't transcode them (or even let you watch them in the home). Last year, all DirecTV would say when asked was "you cannot transfer PPV, OTA, or VOD content to the Nomad." Since NHL Center Ice is none of these things, there had to be a bug, but DirecTV wouldn't even acknowledge anything was wrong. It would be decent of them to fix this before the season starts next month.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I would guess that since it is a paid package that it is considered to be PPV. DirecTV most likely has wording in the contract with the NHL that precludes it from being available on the GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Thought we covered this before. 

I sent an email to Ellen's office and after research by that office, was told that no out of market sporting events would be able to transferred to the nomad/GenieGo. they were submitting a change so that the GenieGo documentation would list out of market games along with PPV and other programming that can't be transcoded. 

That was the main reason I got my nomad (hockey), so I plan on canceling my CI package this year.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Thought we covered this before.
> 
> I sent an email to Ellen's office and after research by that office, was told that no out of market sporting events would be able to transferred to the nomad/GenieGo. they were submitting a change so that the GenieGo documentation would list out of market games along with PPV and other programming that can't be transcoded.
> 
> That was the main reason I got my nomad (hockey), so I plan on canceling my CI package this year.


I had hoped that they had come to their senses. All of the previous responses (from DirecTV) sounded like a Tier I CSR script, like they didn't really know what we were asking about. Now it looks like we just get shafted again.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Great way to push paying customers toward torrent availability. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

fireponcoal said:


> Great way to push paying customers toward torrent availability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


lets not go this route.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Allowing the Genie Go to transfer/stream those games would directly compete with services like MLB.TV, NBA Live Online, NHL Gamecenter Live, and Sunday Ticket Max streaming services and could cause them to lose customers. Therefore I doubt you will ever see the ability for those sporting events to work with the Genie Go.

If you really need to be able to stream those games and don't want to pay for another subscription you need to look at Slingbox, Volcano, etc.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Allowing the Genie Go to transfer/stream those games would directly compete with services like MLB.TV, NBA Live Online, NHL Gamecenter Live, and Sunday Ticket Max streaming services and could cause them to lose customers. Therefore I doubt you will ever see the ability for those sporting events to work with the Genie Go.
> 
> If you really need to be able to stream those games and don't want to pay for another subscription you need to look at Slingbox, Volcano, etc.


Well, hang on then, because allowing my GenieGo to transcode ABC shows would then compete with services like ABC online, iTunes, and Hulu. There are too many examples of these to cite here.

I did fill out the form to contact Ellen's office, and I got a call back on Saturday telling me that they "had technical people working on it," and that someone would get back to me this week. Granted, that doesn't mean they are fixing it, but it is better than the usual form email describing how you cannot use the Genie Go to "transcode PPV, VOD, or OTA..." while completely avoiding the actual question. I'll post back if there is any movement on this.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

islesfan said:


> Well, hang on then, because allowing my GenieGo to transcode ABC shows would then compete with services like ABC online, iTunes, and Hulu. There are too many examples of these to cite here.


but those are not "premium" services


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

peds48 said:


> but those are not "premium" services


I hate when people nitpick things like this. My daughter does stuff like this all the time and it irritates me to no end.

Is HBO a premium service then? Because I can use GenieGo for HBO which competes with HBOGo.

Instead of nitpicking the details, why not just address the overall spirit of Islesfan's point?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

How about a letter to the NHL?


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

lets not go this route.


Just a fact. I'm aware it's not a fact that jives with your DirecTV pay stub but the fact remains. NHL torrents is kind of a real thing.. I pay for the CI and Gamecenter but this is not a viable option for many. The GenieGo has been such a mess since its release and this is one of the reasons why. I know, I know, it will never be called a dud around these parts but really, what DirecTV product ever is? They are all treated as nothing short of a miracle in modern pay TV.

DirecTV trying to please every content holder at the expense of paying customers has consequences and people turning to other means to get said content is one of them.. 




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> How about a letter to the NHL?


 !rolling !rolling !rolling
You'd probably get more response by sending a letter to Dish.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Crow159 said:


> Instead of nitpicking the details, why not just address the overall spirit of Islesfan's point?


I await the answer islesfan will get from Ellen's office. I submitted an email in Feb and was told that there isn't a bug in the nomad/GenieGo and not being able to transcode out of market games isn't a 'screw-up'.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

trh said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling
> You'd probably get more response by sending a letter to Dish.


I'd say the NHL is more responsible for the situation than DirecTV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You may be right, but Dish will still be more responsive than the NHL.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> How about a letter to the NHL?


I'll go there next, but I wouldn't hold my breath on any solution there. Besides, it would be a waste of time unless DirecTV tells me they cannot allow NHL on GenieGo because the NHL doesn't allow it. I find that unlikely, since the games carried on NBC/NBCSN/MSNBC... are all OK on GenieGo. If the league had a problem with hockey games on iPhones, they would have to put a stop to that too.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

fireponcoal said:


> Just a fact. I'm aware it's not a fact that jives with your DirecTV pay stub but the fact remains. NHL torrents is kind of a real thing.. I pay for the CI and Gamecenter but this is not a viable option for many. The GenieGo has been such a mess since its release and this is one of the reasons why. I know, I know, it will never be called a dud around these parts but really, what DirecTV product ever is? They are all treated as nothing short of a miracle in modern pay TV.
> 
> DirecTV trying to please every content holder at the expense of paying customers has consequences and people turning to other means to get said content is one of them..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


You have a point, but I wouldn't call the GenieGo a dud by any stretch of the imagination. It had some bugs at first, endless trancoding loops, etc., but I haven't seen those in awhile now. The out of home streaming is excellent. I do still get use out of it for some regular TV shows, but I bought it to watch the Islanders while on my two hour daily commute. It is an excellent bit of tech, aside from this one major screw-up. For the vast majority of TV watchers who aren't NHL fans, I highly recommend it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

This isn't just an NHL issue. The GenieGo won't transcode out-of-market games for NHL, NBA, NFL and MLB.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

Any device that actively limits my viewing options in 2013 is a dud in my somewhat narrow opinion. So yes I do believe many of the GenieGo features are very nice and even desirable from my perspective. The limits do outweigh its positives hence me never taking the preverbal plunge.. 

I find many of the trappings of the current payTV landscape colored these days by my other seemingly unlimited viewing options. Not trying to offend those whose viewing habits are based squarely in that landscape.. I simply tend to express them in a very direct manner. 

Go Oilers!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

fireponcoal said:


> I pay for the CI and Game Center.


I pay for both too, not only to watch games away from home but to get the Canadian HD feeds. They looked good last year, better than D* over compressed SD.

The only thing I don't like about Game Center is you can't watch your local teams or games on NBCSN.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, that and paying twice for what NBA and NFL fans pay once for. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

islesfan said:


> Well, that and paying twice for what NBA and NFL fans pay once for. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


That too.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

That too.



NFL fans pay a little more as well and if the NHL offered a similar model I would jump at the chance to subscribe.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I just got a call from Ellen's office, and the official word is the problem is fixed! She told me (I forgot her name) that they spent the week trying to recreate the problem and could not. NHL Center Ice recordings will transcode using the Genie Go with only one limit: Recordings of over 5 hours pass the limit and cannot transcode (3 hours for Android).

We should be good to go for this season!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

fireponcoal said:


> NFL fans pay a little more as well and if the NHL offered a similar model I would jump at the chance to subscribe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


NBA League Pass viewers do not pay more, however, and they get League Pass online and mobile included.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

islesfan said:


> OK, I just got a call from Ellen's office, and the official word is the problem is fixed! She told me (I forgot her name) that they spent the week trying to recreate the problem and could not. NHL Center Ice recordings will transcode using the Genie Go with only one limit: Recordings of over 5 hours pass the limit and cannot transcode (3 hours for Android).
> 
> We should be good to go for this season!


I'd wait to sub until you see for yourself during the free preview ... unless you're going to sub anyway.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd wait to sub until you see for yourself during the free preview ... unless you're going to sub anyway.


I'm in the auto-renew anyway, so as angry as I was, I'm gonna stick it out one more season. I have a Sony Bravia and Apple TV which both have NHL Gamecenter built in, so if it ain't fixed, I switch next season. For me, since I commute across open desert, Gamecenter won't do what Genie could. Little to no Internet coverage for most of my trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you tell her that in Feb that same office said out of market games are not meant to be transcoded to the GenieGo?

How did they try and recreate it if there were no games being broadcast on CI?

I always could use the GenieGo for NBC, NHLN, NBCSN and my local RSN games. Just no out of market games


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I like Sigma's suggestion. Maybe if it is working during the historical free preview, I will subscribe again. But not unless it works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Did you tell her that in Feb that same office said out of market games are not meant to be transcoded to the GenieGo?
> 
> How did they try and recreate it if there were no games being broadcast on CI?
> 
> I always could use the GenieGo for NBC, NHLN, NBCSN and my local RSN games. Just no out of market games


Hmmm, good points which I love to hear the answers


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I pay for both too, not only to watch games away from home but to get the Canadian HD feeds. They looked good last year, better than D* over compressed SD.

The only thing I don't like about Game Center is you can't watch your local teams or games on NBCSN.


This was the exact reason I purchased a GameCenter subscription myself...


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmm, good points which I love to hear the answers


No, I didn't tell her that. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

islesfan said:


> No, I didn't tell her that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


maaaannnn, now i'll be in limbo !rolling


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Good sign today.

I was able to watch ST games OOH, using Watch Now on a GenieGo device and transcode a manually recorded game to my iPad (and watch it). I have another 3-hour recording currently be transcoded. 

Looking good so far.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I can stream NFL Sunday Ticket via GenieGo.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

The biggest problem with the GenieGo is a derviation of the same thing that was the biggest problem with the Nomad. Those of us on Android waited over a year for a "Coming Soon" promise to have Nomad via Android. Now they have changed Nomad to GenieGo and given us an Android app that works on a handful of devices. Still waiting for it to be supported on the Acer A500. Oh yeah, and OOH doesn't work with Android! But it's "Coming Soon." I am usually a big DTV supported and have steered several customers toward it, but so far the Nomad/GenieGo is a dud in my book. I am also a Center Ice subscriber who can't watch out of market games on the GenieGo even though I can with my Slingbox.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Good sign today.
> 
> I was able to watch ST games OOH, using Watch Now on a GenieGo device and transcode a manually recorded game to my iPad (and watch it). I have another 3-hour recording currently be transcoded.
> 
> Looking good so far.


That's great news! I only sub to NHLCI (I do League Pass Mobile only), so I have no way of trying this out so far.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dsexton said:


> The biggest problem with the GenieGo is a derviation of the same thing that was the biggest problem with the Nomad. Those of us on Android waited over a year for a "Coming Soon" promise to have Nomad via Android. Now they have changed Nomad to GenieGo and given us an Android app that works on a handful of devices. Still waiting for it to be supported on the Acer A500. Oh yeah, and OOH doesn't work with Android! But it's "Coming Soon." I am usually a big DTV supported and have steered several customers toward it, but so far the Nomad/GenieGo is a dud in my book. I am also a Center Ice subscriber who can't watch out of market games on the GenieGo even though I can with my Slingbox.


The problem you run into with Android is the 12,000 different models all running one of several versions of Android, and several versions of overlays on that Android out there. It only makes sense to start with iOS since you have a huge install base and only a couple of variables to worry about. You can't blame DirecTV if they do iOS first and have an unspecified "coming soon" for most Android devices. I do understand your frustration, but you can't really blame DirecTV for that one.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Did a three hour NFL game yesterday (Dallas/KC). It stopped transcoding once and got me concerned, but after that, everything went fine. Transferred it to my iPad and watched parts of it today.

Now if it works for the pre-view of NHL, I might re-subscribe to CI.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Recorded the first 30 minutes of the Leafs/Canadiens game. 

Transcoded fine.

Transferred to my iPad and I was able to watch it w/o any problems.

Looks like it is fixed!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Recorded the first 30 minutes of the Leafs/Canadiens game.
> 
> Transcoded fine.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe fixed-ish? I tested it by recording the Avs v. Ducks game last night. It streamed and transcoded just fine, for the first 30 minutes. It says in the description that it is a 3 hour recording, but there's only the first 30 minutes on my iphone. I'll have to check the original recording when I get home to see if there's something wrong there, but so far it looks like we've both confirmed that NHLCI will work with the GenieGo for the first 30 minutes. Alone, that's pretty useless.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I also recorded the same game. But when I got up this AM, the Genie hadn't prepared it yet. So unable to transfer today. It should be ready when I get home. 

It did take me three times clicking on download to iPad before I was able to transfer the Buffalo/Detroit to my iPad. That game was on NBCSN. Corncerns still exists for me.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not looking good. The Ducks/Avs game I recorded last night on ALT HD channel 681, is going through it's fourth transcoding.

I am trying another game tonight (manual set up for 2.5 hours on a CI channel), but have no hope at this point.

At this point, I'm glad I cancelled CI before the start of the season.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Same here. I recorded the Bruins V. Lightning game and I only got 45 minutes on my iPad.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, it's back to its old behavior from last season. I watched it get to 3 minutes left, then 2, then 1, then "less than 1," then back to 2, then "waiting to prepare." I'll have to email them again, but I don't have much hope in the matter.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've tried games from CI (manual 2.5 hours, 3.0 hours and even 6 hours (I forgot)), games from an opened RSN for 2.5 and 3 hours and got the same results as you. Transcoding right up to the end, then starts over. But games from my RSN and NBCSN worked great (at both 2.5 and 3 hours).

I did check my GenieGo to see how much space I have left -- it shows almost 8 GB, so that shouldn't be a reason.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I heard back from the same person I talked to before at the office of the president, and she wants me to do a "SENDREPORT" when I get home today. It is a good sign that the engineering department is actually looking into it this time, unlike last year where they just told us to pretend that NHLCI was PPV. That coupled with the fact that the first two nights of the season, games were partially transcoding (even if the GenieGo thought they were fully transcoded) means to me that we might get this problem resolved soon.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Of course, it all doesn't matter when you come home to find the recording of your game was "canceled" with no reason. Good to know the Genie is just as unreliable as the HR20.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I've gotten a couple of phone messages from Laila at the president's office, and they appear to be working on it. They have asked me for some particulars (were the recordings manual or autorecord, etc...) At least they aren't just telling me it can't be done, too bad. Maybe there will be some progress soon. I will post if there is. In the meantime, it has gotten back to last season's functionality. In other words, rather than transcoding 30 minutes of the 3 hour recording, it won't transcode any anymore.


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the NHL won't allow that. Did MLB allow this during the season or was it included in the mlb package? For as much as you pay for the sports packages they should include the mobile versions as well.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Well, I've gotten a couple of phone messages from Laila at the president's office, and they appear to be working on it. They have asked me for some particulars (were the recordings manual or autorecord, etc...) At least they aren't just telling me it can't be done, too bad. Maybe there will be some progress soon. I will post if there is. In the meantime, it has gotten back to last season's functionality. In other words, rather than transcoding 30 minutes of the 3 hour recording, it won't transcode any anymore.


I think it is getting worse. I recorded the afternoon game Saturday on NHLN (Canucks @ Penguins). Recorded fine and I can play it back. But it won't transcode. Gets down to under 10 minutes and then starts the process over again.

Last season the games on NBC, NHLN, NBCSN or my local RSN could be transcoded and transferred to a GenieGo device.

So Islesfan, keep us advised. But I'm pretty sure at this point even if they got this fixed, I won't subscribe to this season.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it is getting worse. I recorded the afternoon game Saturday on NHLN (Canucks @ Penguins). Recorded fine and I can play it back. But it won't transcode. Gets down to under 10 minutes and then starts the process over again. 

Last season the games on NBC, NHLN, NBCSN or my local RSN could be transcoded and transferred to a GenieGo device. 

So Islesfan, keep us advised. But I'm pretty sure at this point even if they got this fixed, I won't subscribe to this season.


Still haven't heard back. It had looked hopeful, but not so much now. Still, they haven't said no yet, so I hold out some hope. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

It could be a coincidence, but I again set the Isles game from last night to transcode (like I've done with all the games this season) and woke up this morning to find it ready to download to my iPad. I've got the whole game and I've been able to watch it (well half of it so far, but I'll finish it on the commute home later). It recorded the TSN feed (ch 771 or 772, I don't know which one). Perhaps its fixed?

I've also noticed that my Genie, since canceling the recording of the Isles v. Coyotes a couple of weeks ago, has taken to recording all feeds of the Islanders at once now. I get home to find three or four recordings of the same game. Ch 635, 771, 772, et al. I'm not complaining, its actually kinda cool to have my pick of feed to watch, and with 5 tuners it never cancels anything else to record all that. Oddly, however, the Genie Go only offers one of those recordings each time, and I don't know which one it is until after it is transcoded.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Not only is it not fixed, but the problem is spreading. I recorded the Nets season opener on Thursday night, and it transcoded just fine, but when I watched it, I only had the first half. This was on the NBA Network, which I never had problems with last year. Has anyone seen this problem with NHL Network or NBC SPorts?


----------

